#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  True friendship

## RAJ-836

This is a story which is happened during the time of world war-1.
Two friends joined in the army.war has started.
         one of the friend saw that the other friend was injured and he was in the middle of the battle field.So he asks his  superior officer to give him the permission to bring back his dearest friend.The officer says that "your friend will be dead soon  and it is  worthy to risk your life.". The words of the officer didn't stop him  and he was successful to bring him back but not alive .The officer comments that "your friend is dead and you got injured yourself very badly."
                                                     He replied that "it is worth it because when i got to him ,he is still alive and i had the satisfaction of hearing him say----friend --I would know you will come for me."
          Many times in our life, we regret for our past actions as we are not responded in a right time.Muster your courage to do things which your heart tells so that you may not regret not doing it.
"Let the spirit of friendship in us not die"





  Similar Threads: fadoo friendship Is friendship is essential? True friendship Unussual friendship About the thing called Friendship

----------


## RAJ-836

It is very inspiring story .

----------


## Jexron1

As a weather-beaten fence attests to the quality of a decent whitewash, our friendships also attest to their ability to withstand conflict and move on beyond it.
A friendship that lasts and lasts, enduring decades, till death does it part, is not only a blessing to both, but also it's a testimony to the maturity in both individuals; to their tenacity to get through conflict; to their commitment to follow-up; to their energy in investing in the relationship.
True friendship can withstand more than other more tenuous relationships. True friendships reward courage and they give good value for honesty. We can afford to sow in integrity, and when integrity is important to us, it's fantastic to be free to be our authentic selves. Friendship like this is an extension of the comfort we can have in being with ourselves.

----------

